# Lemond Victorie?



## paddlerx (Oct 25, 2004)

Any comments? pros and cons? weight?

non replaceable drop outs are bad/but trek warranty is good

looks to be a 'lifetime' frame design, elegant, light/durable enough. anyone have any pictures?


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*Really good bikes.*

Hi Don,

I'm sorry, I haven't been online much this weekend. I just sent you a PM. Great frame with a nice parts kit.

Bob


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

This is a amazing bike that I'll keep forever. Exact same frame as Lemond's top of the line "Tete De Course". Don't sweat the non replaceable dropouts. the Ti of the frame is 3/2.5 and the drops are 6 (if I remember right) and will give better overall feel then a replaceable. Same deal as the Madone. 

Con's: Lemond seatpost is not that great (I have the 04, the 05 comes with a X-lite). I'm also not a fan of the 3t stem that was also replaced with Bontrager in 05.

Major pro: I found mine on closeout for $2664.99

The weight of my stock 55cm with dura-ace pedals is a hair over 18 lbs. 

I have no photos yet, but www.lemondbikes.com has this years there.


----------



## paddlerx (Oct 25, 2004)

*Math?*

hey bazeljet
what are your measurements, i ordered a 57...hoping its the right size since i can't sit on one i had to go on basic math...



Bazeljet said:


> This is a amazing bike that I'll keep forever. Exact same frame as Lemond's top of the line "Tete De Course". Don't sweat the non replaceable dropouts. the Ti of the frame is 3/2.5 and the drops are 6 (if I remember right) and will give better overall feel then a replaceable. Same deal as the Madone.
> 
> Con's: Lemond seatpost is not that great (I have the 04, the 05 comes with a X-lite). I'm also not a fan of the 3t stem that was also replaced with Bontrager in 05.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

paddlerx said:


> hey bazeljet
> what are your measurements, i ordered a 57...hoping its the right size since i can't sit on one i had to go on basic math...


No problem, my inseam is right around 89cm. My overall height is right at 6ft. The 57 fit's me really well but the 55 with is compact feel is amazing for the way I like to ride. I currently have about 3 1/4 inch drop from saddle to the top of my bars and dropping. I think once I put a 120 stem on it this week I'll be spot on for reach.


----------



## paddlerx (Oct 25, 2004)

*hmmm.*

my inseam is 85. 
i'm 177.5 tall (5'10"ish)
floor to sternum is 146.5.
arms are 74cm as far as i can figure.

you've got more drop than i would want, that's pretty much what i had on my size medium giant tcr1 last year. it was fine for crits but too aggro for all around.

what other bikes did you try/fit well on before this. i'm trying to compare a 58 madone (fit amazing) to a 56 klein qpro (too small).

did it come with a 110stem? spec says 120 as OEM.



Bazeljet said:


> No problem, my inseam is right around 89cm. My overall height is right at 6ft. The 57 fit's me really well but the 55 with is compact feel is amazing for the way I like to ride. I currently have about 3 1/4 inch drop from saddle to the top of my bars and dropping. I think once I put a 120 stem on it this week I'll be spot on for reach.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Bazeljet said:


> No problem, my inseam is right around 89cm. My overall height is right at 6ft. The 57 fit's me really well but the 55 with is compact feel is amazing for the way I like to ride. I currently have about 3 1/4 inch drop from saddle to the top of my bars and dropping. I think once I put a 120 stem on it this week I'll be spot on for reach.


I'd say that is probably about right. I'm about 5'11" and went with a 55 tete de course (same frame) but also test rode a couple of 57's and they fit pretty well. I was torn between the two sizes but found a much better deal on a 55. I think either one would have worked for me with a little tweaking. 

You can't beat the ride of the ti/carbon frame. Like Butta'. I notice the smoothness even on what you would normally call a smooth road, just less buzz, and stiff to boot. I think the lemond 'spine' frames are underapprecated. I tried the steel/carbons and liked the ride better than any bike I'd tried. Then the Tete fell into my lap and I fell in love with it..


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

*Oops*



VaughnA said:


> I'd say that is probably about right. I'm about 5'11" and went with a 55 tete de course (same frame) but also test rode a couple of 57's and they fit pretty well. I was torn between the two sizes but found a much better deal on a 55. I think either one would have worked for me with a little tweaking.
> 
> You can't beat the ride of the ti/carbon frame. Like Butta'. I notice the smoothness even on what you would normally call a smooth road, just less buzz, and stiff to boot. I think the lemond 'spine' frames are underapprecated. I tried the steel/carbons and liked the ride better than any bike I'd tried. Then the Tete fell into my lap and I fell in love with it..


Misread who was posting what. I think that the 57 may be a little large for you, but I like a little shorter toptube. I rode a 58 trek (about the same as a 57 lemond) for a while and it fit fine but I like the shorter tt of the lemond 57. So either will probably work fine. But it's all about fit (and pie).


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

paddlerx said:


> did it come with a 110stem? spec says 120 as OEM.



Yep, 110 was on it from the factory. The 120 raceXlite is 100% better for me. 

did you get the 57 yet? I know I'm interested in your first impression.


----------



## paddlerx (Oct 25, 2004)

*Victoire rates an 87!*

got it. rode it, tt'd it, raced it. my review is up on the review section. very pleased with it. its better than i deserve.



Bazeljet said:


> Yep, 110 was on it from the factory. The 120 raceXlite is 100% better for me.
> 
> did you get the 57 yet? I know I'm interested in your first impression.


----------

